# Cake Smash tips?



## beginer1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so I'm new at this, but I am getting ready to do a cake smash session with my one-year-old cousin.  Any tips?  

What should I sit him on?  I have seen pictures where the background and floor are all one solid, smooth color, how do I do that?

I do have Adobe Photoshop if that makes a difference.  Thanks!:blushing:


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 5, 2010)

beginer1 said:


> I have seen pictures where the background and floor are all one solid, smooth color, how do I do that?



You are probably seeing a solid background of either muslin cloth or perhaps seamless paper.  A large piece of plexiglass will also allow for a nice reflection if you lay that on top of the background where your subject will be placed.  What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## mrpink (Apr 5, 2010)

did you see this thread?


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/198246-first-cake-smash-2010-a.html




p!nK


----------



## beginer1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got my camera and don't have equipment to go with it, so I was thinking of doing it outside, unless anyone has a better idea...I'm really just trying to practice to (hopefully) eventually get better!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2010)

> What should I sit him on? I have seen pictures where the background and floor are all one solid, smooth color, how do I do that?


You are probably thinking of a 'seamless' background.  Usually paper.  



> I just got my camera and don't have equipment to go with it, so I was thinking of doing it outside, unless anyone has a better idea...I'm really just trying to practice to (hopefully) eventually get better!


Just make sure that your shutter speed is fast enough to freeze the action.  1/90 or 1/125 at least.  If that means shooting outside (and weather permits) then go for it.  

If you are stuck inside, you may need to resort to flash.  May not be all that 'artistic' but that's not always the most important thing when it comes to kids, where a cute expression trumps all.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 6, 2010)

Johnboy2978 said:


> You are probably seeing a solid background of either muslin cloth ...



NO NO NO NO .... that would be a ***** of a clean up ... buy a roll of seamless paper for the shoot, tear off the used area when you are finished ... 

Agreed with everything here ... lighting, drops, proper white balance, and most importantly - *DO NOT STOP SHOOTING!*


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 6, 2010)

Good stuff here. 

I'll add: Get down to the childs level, don't shoot from standing up aiming down, get down where the kid is. Maybe slightly higher to see the top of the cake (don't get TOO low). Although, if you have time, a really low one zoomed in a bit looking upward might be a nice addition to the set.


----------



## beginer1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Where can I get seamless paper?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 7, 2010)

B&H Photo
Adorama
etc
etc


----------



## beginer1 (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, I know I'm probably asking dumb questions here, but oh well.  What do I hang the paper with?  Do I have to get something "fancy" or can it just go on a wall or something?


----------



## TJ K (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm sure you could just make something to use which for now would probably be your best bet if you don't want to drop the cash on a stand which can be a bit pricy.
TJ


----------

